# Weight limit for a 7ft standard bar? Whats the most you've loaded?



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bodymax 7ft spinlock bar

Or whats the most you have loaded?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

I wud rather invest in a proper bar.... I cant imagine you can load it to much with out bending... are u thinking of buying one


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just go for a 7ft 20kg Olympic bar.

At least you know it can handle loads.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if its a 7foot you are getting invest in an oly, be better all round. if the bar was a shorter spin lock where you hands are closer to the weights it might hold more but if its full size i can imagine it been weakened quite a bit by the lower thickness


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

If it's like the York Beefy Bar it'll be rated to take around 150kg, don't know what the safe max would be though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had 170kg on it yesterday just wondering how much more. I have over 500kg of 1" weights so not swapping to olimpic!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Had 170kg on it yesterday just wondering how much more. I have about 350kg of 1" weights so not swapping to olimpic!


That's what made me buy a Beefy bar, plus I'm still a long way off ever getting 170kg on it, unless it's for decoration! Lol

I can't see one of these bars actually snapping, I think you'll know there's to much on it when the bend becomes too much.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's what made me buy a Beefy bar, plus I'm still a long way off ever getting 170kg on it, unless it's for decoration! Lol
> 
> I can't see one of these bars actually snapping, I think you'll know there's to much on it when the bend becomes too much.


Yeah it was fine at 170 but planned on 200 soon, dont mind it bending but snapping my hurt!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I may be wrong but I assume these cheaper bars are made from mild steel, in which case you could almost bend them in half without them snapping.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I may be wrong but I assume these cheaper bars are made from mild steel, in which case you could almost bend them in half without them snapping.


My thoughts same, had 200 on it yesterday looked fine .....but I couldn't lift it!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> My thoughts same, had 200 on it yesterday looked fine .....but I couldn't lift it!


I reckon that's a lift I could match! Lol


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Olympic bars at the gym start to flex with over 150kg on it


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mygym said:


> My thoughts same, had 200 on it yesterday looked fine .....but I couldn't lift it!


Hi mate as monkey skrleton says it will bend you could tie a knot in it before it breaks


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had 220kg on a standard bar and it's fine.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I've had 220kg on a standard bar and it's fine.


Think im just going to stick with it, if breaks ill have something to tell the kids. Lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I've had 220kg on a standard bar and it's fine.


What bar and lengh is yours?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

loaded 270kg on the bar the other week but i failed the deadlift lol, i did 260kg before it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> loaded 270kg on the bar the other week but i failed the deadlift lol, i did 260kg before it


Olympic bar?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

mygym said:


> Olympic bar?


yeah m8 7ft


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah m8 7ft


Yeah I'm talking about 1" standard 7ft bars


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mygym said:


> What bar and lengh is yours?


7ft beefy bar. I really can't see it snapping. Think the worse that would happen is it would bend and not return to straight again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> 7ft beefy bar. I really can't see it snapping. Think the worse that would happen is it would bend and not return to straight again.


Nice one,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Depends on what lift you're doing TBH.

If doing deadlift, it'll be fine unless you sumo deadlift.

Bench press should be fine but close grip bench, be careful.

Squats, try and take a bit of the weight in your hands perhaps to prevent the flexing.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

mygym said:


> Think im just going to stick with it, if breaks ill have something to tell the kids. Lol


You'd dine out on that story for the rest of your life


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You'd dine out on that story for the rest of your life


PMSL.......true though!


----------

